# Chuck Norris Facts



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello !

Because I know what is the defeat, I needed some help. So I called Chuck Norris to make me a winner !



























"I always win a Battle game if I play the miniature of Chuck Norris, because my opponent gives up, systematically"
Just a joke.

Enjoy!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

eh, when i clicked on the link, it said it was forbidden. could you give us a description of what it was, cuz it sounds quite interesting.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

If this is a Chuck Norris mini, then I wanna see haha


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

There's so problem with the pictures... so the direct links:

http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=6966
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=6967
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=6977

http://www.coolminiornot.com/207141
http://www.coolminiornot.com/207030


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Hahaha that's great.

Très bien mon ami!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool +rep!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Heh, that is great, if a little crazy!  I would love to see the face of your opponent if you put him on the table! He would actually make a great Necromunda model, though no-one would want to fight your gang


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah thats awesome, they should of had him doing a roundhouse kick though


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with Gobbo! Bring on the buttkicking!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet!! You could totally make a IG commander out of that mini lol


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That is epic! I already have a list of bits I need!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha, epic. +rep.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Have some rep. Great idea and I love the model.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ha, I got a t-shirt of chuck!, It says;
'Don't fuck with the Chuck'
Cool mini. I want one!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

epic mate, that's just epic!


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Some-one did get some +rep
Great mini 
Keep The good work upk:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL sweet!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic! Personally, I would have to fight the urge not to sculpt another fist under his chin...:laugh:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

> Sweet!! You could totally make a IG commander out of that mini lol


IG? dude, he chuck norris in mini form! he has a 1+ invul save!

love the mini though... i want one now


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

thays awesome i love the beard lol

Durian


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hahaha that is soooo cool ive seen Rambo and Mr T done before but never Chuck Norris ! great work mate  JD


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Definatly good work my friend! +rep


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Many thanks for your comments.



jordan_darko said:


> Hahaha that is soooo cool ive seen Rambo and Mr T done before but never Chuck Norris ! great work mate  JD


Mister T ? Woaah! Do you have a link where I could see this marvellous mini?


----------

